

A H264 decoder, written in JavaScript, running at 30fps in the browser - franze
https://yfrog.com/nmng0z

======
surrealize
According to the narration (sounds like Brendan Eich?) it uses emscripten;
googling "emscripten h264 decoder" gives as the top result this github project
(with commits in the last hour or so):

<https://github.com/mbebenita/Broadway>

Sounds like the <whatever>monkey type inference engine is giving some pretty
good results.

------
unicornporn
30 fps with what hardware? I have no sound so I don't know if they mentioned
it in the video. Insanely interesting none the less.

